# If you were a villager, what would your personality type be?



## Captain Avian (Dec 10, 2018)

Which of the 8 villager personalities do you think you're the most similar to? I'd probably be either Lazy or Uchi. What about you?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

is lazy the ones that sleep all the time? that would be me

edit: also great thread idea!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd probably be a snooty or uchi villager. I relate with them the most


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

Peppy for sure! I'm such a people person and I pretty much love talking to everyone/talking in general


----------



## Chipl95 (Dec 10, 2018)

I can see myself as an uchi cat. Do any of those exist in the game yet? I can't recall if they do.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 11, 2018)

I would be normal in public because I try to be nice to everyone and I'm usually the shy, quiet, bookworm type. But at home I'm actually more of a cranky. Only my husband and close family members see that side of me, though.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

I gotta say uchi, cause like them, I'm weird.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2018)

Probably a lazy or normal.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 11, 2018)

Because I am a fangirl, I would prefer either Uchi or Peppy.


----------



## goro (Dec 11, 2018)

either cranky or lazy. ironically enough my town is filled with them to the point of exhaustion, so i am my own worst enemy


----------



## digimon (Dec 11, 2018)

honestly i’d like to say that i’m normal, but i think I come across as lazy/cranky ?


----------



## Ditz (Dec 11, 2018)

Definitely Uchi or Lazy.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 11, 2018)

I think I would be Uchi, because I would love to get close to the player and help them out often~!


----------



## Alicia Jewel (Dec 11, 2018)

Definitely Normal for me. I've never had the best self-confidence, but I do my best to be friendly and helpful toward others despite my shyness.


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 12, 2018)

Probably Uchi, I relate to it more.


----------



## HaJi (Dec 12, 2018)

cranky or normal like my baby pekoe


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 12, 2018)

100% lazy, trying to be normal and a little smug, but I can't hide my lazy personality lol


----------



## mellachime (Dec 12, 2018)

I think I'm a mix of normal and uchi. but also peppy....hmm
maybe just uchi if i had to chose!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2018)

βΙτchΥ snooty, for sure.


----------



## quiteso (Dec 13, 2018)

A mix of normal and uchi.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm thinking somewhere along the lines of normal, maybe peppy. Not really sure.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 19, 2018)

I'd probably be either a smug villager or cranky villager. I identify with them pretty often haha.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 20, 2018)

I'd probably be lazy in all honesty. If not lazy, then snooty for sure.


----------



## auroral (Dec 21, 2018)

Of the female personalities, probably Uchi! Of the male, most likely Lazy.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

I guess either Uchi or Lazy. Right now, it tends more to Lazy, lol.


----------



## Marte (Dec 23, 2018)

Wish I was a peppy girl, but I think I'm more on the snooty side


----------



## Mayor Jack (Dec 23, 2018)

Even though I am a boy I think I am the closest to a Normal Villager. Since I go to sleep at about 10 pm and wake up at 5 am, I think my sleeping schedule is quite close to their's too. The one way that I think I am different from a normal is when it says they don't care much about their appearance. I read it from this page. http://new-leaf.wikia.com/wiki/Personalities


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 23, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> I can see myself as an uchi cat. Do any of those exist in the game yet? I can't recall if they do.



there's actually only one so far, she was introduced in hew leaf. her name is katt: https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Katt


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

i could see myself being any one of the female personality types, but i probably align the most with uchi and snooty. ^^;


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Dec 24, 2018)

I would probably be either Snooty or Uchi.

I have traits in common with both.

My personality is pretty blunt, I have an interest in fashion, sometimes I can come across as rude, but I am helpful and caring toward those who have earned my loyalty.

I'm definitely not nice enough to be a Normal or a Peppy villager, even if I enjoy them in my town.


----------



## gobby (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd be the crankiest villager!


----------



## koopasta (Dec 30, 2018)

Even though I'm a girl, I'd probably be either cranky or lazy. I'm usually really grouchy, complain a lot, and always make remarks about how my generation is better than the current one... yet I also eat way too much, have no motivation to do anything, and make a lot of people mad.

If I HAD to be a female personality type... probanly snooty, tbh.


----------



## carackobama (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd probably be a Snooty/Uchi/Normal hybrid! I wish I was more Peppy though for sure. Those villagers are always my favourites <3


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 3, 2019)

Lazy and normal.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2019)

Puriin said:


> Lazy and normal.


I feel like I'd be some kind of a combination of these two personalities as well.


----------



## mayorapple (Jan 5, 2019)

Lazy


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Lazy or Cranky.


----------



## fwn (Jan 7, 2019)

----


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 9, 2019)

I?d probably be Uchi, even though I know it?s technically a female personality type. It?s the one I relate the most too since I?d consider myself very caring but also sometimes abrasive.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 9, 2019)

I would be the lazy personality. Though I work a lot , I?d rather be a couch potato. I like laying in bed and watching tv. That?s my favorite thing to do 
Don?t get to do it as much as I?d like though because of my working schedule.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 23, 2019)

Without a doubt I would be snooty


----------



## John Wick (Nov 23, 2019)

Cranky.
What else! ^_^


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 23, 2019)

I'd probably have to say I would be an uchi. I sort of shift to snooty when I'm in public or with other people outside of close family.


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 23, 2019)

Cranky.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 8, 2019)

A mixture of all, but if I had to pick just one it would be either normal or uchi, probably.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

I would def be normal, potentially peppy but they're a bit more upbeat than I am lol


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

I think I'd have the 'Normal' personality!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

I would for sure be uchi ^-^


----------



## Peg (Dec 10, 2019)

I think that I would probably be an uchi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that I would probably be an uchi villager.


----------



## Bunia (Dec 14, 2019)

Uchi for sure.


----------



## Tianna (Dec 22, 2019)

I would definitely be peppy lol... I have boundless energy and looooove talking to others~ I am also hyper like Pinkie Pie sometimes so PERFECT LMAO


----------



## Alyx (Jan 1, 2020)

Uchi, definitely for me. I don't have enough energy to be Peppy or Jock, I'm not that lazy so maybe not lazy. I'm also a pretty lady, so I couldn't be jock, lazy or smug. I'm kind of rude sometimes and I can be a total queen, so I could be snooty.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 1, 2020)

Peppy!!  I am very cheerful!  And I'm NGL, I love being the center of attention! ^^


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 1, 2020)

lazy - i am always tired and my 2 favourite activities are eating and sleeping


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Probably snooty. I have my, ummmmm, gay-ness at times, so I could be sassy!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 2, 2020)

Slug type. lol
Probably uchi, I usually get along better with kids and anyone over the age of 60, I'm not snooty, (usually), I'm certainly not peppy, I'm possibly normal, (lol)


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 2, 2020)

I'll be mixed with Normal, Uchi and Cranky.


----------



## Zanreo (Jan 4, 2020)

Definitely Lazy, can really relate to them x3 Maybe with a bit of Uchi


----------



## Hanami (Jan 5, 2020)

uchi, my friends often tell me that i'm blunt and that i can come across as rude to people who aren't close to me. after getting to know me, my friends know that i just want the best for them.. apparently i also give "great" advice but i almost never follow it myself lol. stays up late, offers relaxation tips, protective of my friends, constantly searching for new experiences.. sounds about right


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 5, 2020)

Probably Normal and a little Peppy.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 6, 2020)

I definitely would have been a peppy when I was younger, I think now though it would be more normal, with a hint of lazy and cranky


----------



## TheRealWC (Jan 6, 2020)

I used to be Lazy, but now I think I'm more Cranky lol. I don't have patience for people sometimes and I'm a Night Owl.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 6, 2020)

Probably lazy or normal.


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 6, 2020)

Snooty


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Probably lazy or uchi!


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

a mixture of cranky and lazy, probably lmaoo


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Cranky


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 23, 2020)

Lazy for sure


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 23, 2020)

Kinda hard since my personality is more diverse than these pixels. I guess normal and lazy?...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

Uchi life.

I like to dote on people. I'm straightforward. I try not to mince words and I always try to motivate people. 

I'm a big sister too so that certainly plays a part~


----------



## lucylucy27 (Jun 23, 2020)

Either normal or uchi!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 27, 2020)

Peppy but also lazy


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 29, 2020)

Lazy or normal.

If I could be a mix, I'd be lazy x normal with a dash of peppy


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jul 13, 2020)

Probably a cranky or uchi.. on a good day, peppy lmao.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

My character would definitely be somewhere between jock and lazy


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 13, 2020)

Uchi with a hint of lazy


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 13, 2020)

Jock because I love a heap of different sports


----------



## xChives (Jul 14, 2020)

Cranky and lazy...crazy lol


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jul 14, 2020)

A mixture of lazy and jock only because I love sports but not into bodybuilding and the gym


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 14, 2020)

Totally a cranky villager. I have an old soul, a tough exterior, but a warm inside once you get to know me!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 14, 2020)

Mix of lazy and uchi lol


----------



## reggiesteadygo (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m definitely a mix of uchi and cranky


----------



## Toska (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd say normal, and be happy with it. But I think uchi is starting to also work for me. So a mix of both.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 14, 2020)

lazy except i murder the bugs in cold blood instead of making friends


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 15, 2020)

I think I'd probably be snooty/uchi idk haha


----------



## zee=^w^= (Jul 15, 2020)

Definitely lazy. I have been awake for hours and the only thing I have done is eat and playing this game.


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

I could see myself being either a Lazy or Normal, normal if we’re keeping the gender lock


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 11, 2020)

born lazy, die lazy.


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 11, 2020)

i’d be a mix of peppy and uchi, but if i’d have to choose just one probably uchi tbh


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 11, 2020)

I would say either normal or sisterly most likely


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 11, 2020)

I would be a mix of snooty and lazy xD


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 11, 2020)

The 4 male personality types are cranky, jock, lazy, and smug. The only one I can eliminate for certain for myself would be cranky. I can see myself fitting into the other 3 personality types quite easily.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 11, 2020)

Arrogant but I don't think that exist so let's say (kinda) cranky.


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 12, 2020)

lazy + uchi I think


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 12, 2020)

kind of lazy and uchi? with a hint of normal haha. the lazy mom friend.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 12, 2020)

99% normal and 1% cranky (when I'm stressed or exhausted).


----------



## Uffe (Aug 12, 2020)

Most likely cranky.


----------



## Elin (Aug 12, 2020)

I'd probably be a mix of the Normal and Uchi personalities.


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

i took a quiz for this and got "peppy bird", but personally i think i'd be lazy, not sure what animal


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 12, 2020)

I took a quiz and got normal... lol
But honestly, I am kind of cranky. Closer to how crankies are now since I do have a nicer side than they did in the first Animal Crossing, but still cranky.


----------



## Neb (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m probably smug with a hint of lazy.


----------



## virtualpet (Aug 13, 2020)

[ Maxwell ] 

Actually I think a system villager would be really interesting? Like a villager who changes personalities and interests a few times or once a day. Could also be neat where each system member has their own catchphrases or nicknames for the player. 

Personally though I'd be cranky or maybe lazy.


----------



## RedPanda (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd say uchi-lazy blend. I'm a bit of a tomboy but I'm not into sports like uchis are supposed to be, more like relaxing and reading comic books (or playing video games.)


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 25, 2020)

It's a tie between lazy and peppy.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 28, 2020)

Cranky hands-down. Yup, sorry.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 7, 2020)

Peppies and uchis are my favorites, but I would definitely be a normal type. They literally have so many of my hobbies - they knit, read a lot, write poetry, bake, don’t really wear makeup ... interject conversation about mermaids and time travel at inappropriate moments...yeah, for better or worse I have so much in common with the normals.

the one ‘peppy’ thing I think I have going for me is that they just get so excited about so many things. In acnh there is even a super cute conversation between two peppies about how they always are chasing crazy dreams. And that part kind of resonates. I’m always trying to learn something new, and it makes me feel really excited. I don’t want to be famous though.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

A combo of normal, grumpy, and lazy. I identify with Gaston when he tells me his back is acting up ;w;


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 8, 2020)

Probably a snooty that loves fashion 
I wanna be like Whitney and Willow


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Cranky mixed with uchi.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 11, 2020)

mostly normal, but some chaotic peppy energy and maybe some lazy too.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2020)

I don't know. I'm pretty dull imo


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 19, 2020)

I would think Normal but I'm probably Uchi to some degree lol


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 20, 2020)

Snooty and uchi mix


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 21, 2020)

probably a preppy villager ^^ if not then a normal one


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 22, 2020)

I think I probably would be either a cranky or smug. I feel like I would be more of a cross between them because I like stylish things like smug but i'm not arrogant, yet I am not really rude like a cranky but I feel like I like a lot of the same things as them.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

I’d be a mix of normal & uchi with a hint of lazy


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 22, 2020)

id probably be a peppy typed villager! im very energetic and social, i love talking to people; i can't sit still, and i have very lively reactions to things. im very hyper and bubbly 

i also talk too much


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm probably a mix of normal and lazy. Although I have become more jock like the last few years and I'm OK with this


----------



## banjokaboom (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm probably cranky because I can relate to them more. But if I could blend personalities, 50% cranky 25% jock (for the positive attitude) and 25% lazy (for the eating habits)

But more like the NH cranky where they are grumpy and old but lovable and mentorish


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm an odd mix of Peppy and Cranky. I'm either bouncing off the walls blaring loud music... or I'm scolding someone for not organizing and complaining about the youths. lol


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 27, 2020)

I feel like I'd be a mix between lazy, normal, smug, and maybe even peppy sometimes. I guess I'm a relaxed person, or at least I try to be, while I kind of see things in almost a romantic way and also try to be a gentleman sometimes as well, plus I can have a lot of energy sometimes and just be everywhere


----------



## Dracule (Sep 29, 2020)

Lazy or Normal, haha. I kinda wish there was a “little sister” type, because I’m the younger sister to my own sister.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 8, 2020)

Cranky. XD


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 8, 2020)

A weird mix of lazy, normal, snooty, and uchi I think.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 10, 2020)

I'd say I'm a mix of lazy/normal. I love food and books, so...lol.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 10, 2020)

Mostly lazy (i have a chronic illness and spend the majority of my life sleeping or in bed, emerging only for food) with a small bit of normal (love of books/journalling/crafts) ~


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m a weird mix of Cranky and Peppy. I dunno if that’s even possible but it just be like that sometimes


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 12, 2020)

If women could be cranky, then that would be mine. Barring that, snooty I guess.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 20, 2020)

I'd be a mix of lazy and cranky but would try and trick you into thinking I'm normal. ironically enough whenever I have lazy or cranky villagers they usually low key annoy me so idk what that says about me haha


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 6, 2020)

A mix of Lazy, Normal and Cranky. I have anxiety/social anxiety which my normals show symptoms of since they say the exact samw thing as I think sometimes. Over the years I’ve been losing motivation and even though i went to different doctors never found out how to fix it aside from giving me medicine to cope with anxiety or depression better. Cranky - I’m not good at interacting with anyone more so in person than online.


----------



## angelcat621 (Nov 11, 2020)

Normal for sure. I'm quite shy and have my nose in a book a lot.


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Probably a blend of uchi and normal. I like to read a lot but I'm more like the uchis (except I would never say something rude to my friend for wanting to talk to me twice in one day, hahah!)


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

I think a mix between normal and sometimes uchi. I've never really felt super relatable to the personality types given, but that'd probably be the closest bet.

Merengue once mentioned having a bunch of unused art supplies and honestly that's totally me. I'd definitely take care of friends when they're sick so that part of me is why I'd say uchi.


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

I'd probably be a mix of Uchi, Lazy, and Normal


----------



## oranje (Dec 6, 2020)

Probably Normal. I love to read and I'm a pretty agreeable/mild-mannered person.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 6, 2020)

Probably uchi, occasionally smug


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 9, 2020)

Sisterly/Uchi, but I'm an introvert.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Dec 13, 2020)

Completely cranky.  I'm old and bitter. I reminisce incessantly. I'm out of touch with social and electronic trends. My default face is one of perpetual annoyance. When he was a teenager, my son compared me to his English teacher in school, saying we were both "intimidating, irritable and sarcastic". 

(The liberal use of smileys is probably not a cranky trait though.  )


----------



## Lavochain (Dec 13, 2020)

Sisterly with a dash of snooty I think.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

i would like to think i would be an uchi (and i am like a little) but i'm probably closer to peppy with a bit of smug


----------



## honeychi (Dec 14, 2020)

a mix of normal and uchi


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 22, 2020)

I think about this often. It's hard for me. I don't particularly identify strongly with any of them. I think maybe traits and behavior of an uchi but the interests and aesthetics of a snooty. 
I try to be nice like normals, I'm quite lazy and obsessed with food like lazys, I love pop music and idols like peppys, and I can be a bit oblivious and positive like smugs and I'm often a bemoaning curmudgeon like crankys. I identify with Jocks less just because I don't exercise or have interest in sports but I def should be more active haha.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 24, 2020)

I think I would just be a Normal villager, honestly. Maybe that's a boring answer but   I find the Normal villagers to be really charming and our personalities seem to match up the best.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 27, 2020)

i guess it depends on what mood i'm in
maybe uchi, peppy or normal but tbh i'm also a super lazy person and easily annoyed so i could be cranky idk 
a lot of the time tend to go on about how amazing i look which is a smug thing and i do care a lot about my outfit like a snooty villager, i'll wear fancy dress almost everytime i go out even if i'm just going to the shop 

i'm basically just a mix of all personalities except jock because i hate sports lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 29, 2020)

Lazy and Jock all in one. Depends if I'm in school or graduated


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 31, 2020)

Somewhere between cranky and uchi.


----------



## Fantasyland (Dec 31, 2020)

I. LOVE. THIS. QUESTION.

I can't believe I haven't asked that myself! So I know right away I won't be a jock or a peppy. I can see myself being a lazy, but I feel like I have more depth than that. I can be quite uchi at times, but they have a sporty tinge to them, so it doesn't quite feel like me, either! I don't feel normal enough to be normal, so I guess I'm a mix of Snooty and Cranky. Man, I sound awful! But my favorite villagers happen to be Snooty and Cranky, so maybe I'm just taking after them. T-Bone is the big bro I always needed!


----------



## petaI (Jan 1, 2021)

normal for sure


----------



## Cirice (Jan 2, 2021)

I'd definitely be a cranky villager, maybe a little on the lazy side


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 3, 2021)

Lazy. 100%. I've always been a lazy person, as a child I never crawled, I bum shuffled and then I walked. My parents were worried about me so they asked the health visitor and she said I was just lazy :'D


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 3, 2021)

a mixture of cranky and lazy tbh

cranky because my joints are always hurting at the rip ol age of 24 lol, also i like how chill they are in nh
lazy because i just really am like the lazies, loving food and friends


----------



## JemAC (Jan 3, 2021)

I’d say I’m a mixture of normal and lazy, I’m quite neutral with things and I do really love sleeping. I think family and friends would probably put me as a mixture of cranky and smooty though. I know I can certainly rule out jock though, never really excelled in sport


----------



## Stikki (Jul 5, 2021)

Probably cranky haha


----------



## Mushy. (Jul 7, 2021)

Probably normal when around other people, but cranky when I'm with people I'm comfy with or alone.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 8, 2021)

Probably a mix of lazy and cranky


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2021)

My type would most likely be jock.


----------



## Islander (Jul 10, 2021)

Normal as I am a quiet person who loves books.


----------



## Moonlight. (Jul 11, 2021)

probably normal with a dash of the sisterly personality.


----------



## Mayor Tea (Jul 12, 2021)

I think sisterly probably suits me best


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 17, 2021)

deleted bc im inactive


----------



## Meadows (Jul 21, 2021)

Probably lazy, I know I'm definitely not peppy though. Lol


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 25, 2021)

I'd be a normal villager for sure. I'm into all the hobbies they mention - reading, knitting (well, I actually crochet, but close enough), cooking, and gardening. Plus, I think I match their personality closely as well. I'm not very outgoing or bold, but consider myself a kind and caring friend.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 25, 2021)

im either peppy or sisterly. sometimes im full of tons of energy, but other times im very chill.


----------



## BakaRina (Sep 9, 2021)

I would be sisterly or peppy. Probably a mixture of the two.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 9, 2021)

Smug lmao


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 10, 2021)

Lazy, definitely. I am just lazy, usually just sitting doing nothing, eating lots of snacks. I can also see uchi  (I joke a lot, stay up late, and get bored), cranky (I don't know much about people my age and I have anger issues), and normal (I like learning and sometimes will read, but not books).

I am definitely too tired to be peppy or jock.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 11, 2021)

Probably normal, but in terms of hobbies I think I also have a fair bit in common with lazy villagers (talking to bugs decidedly _not _included), and maybe some sisterly traits too.  Also maybe a teensy bit of jock.  I don't work out _that _much but I'd definitely like to be more buff ahahaha.


----------



## Orius (Sep 12, 2021)

Probably cranky, but maybe not as bitter. I don't usually tune into my bitter-mode automatically like most Cranky villagers - there usually requires a trigger.

I'm also partial to the Lazy personality, but they feel like the Hufflepuffs of the game - too friendly and naïve. I'm slothful, but not that amiable or naïve.


----------



## smug villager (Sep 12, 2021)

Cranky for me, with a dash of uchi.


----------



## ryuk (Sep 13, 2021)

a mix between uchi, lazy and cranky if we’re basing this off of me irl


----------



## Beanz (Sep 13, 2021)

i consider myself a lazy villager because i like to do nothing and i don’t like to go to school. i can also be a little bit of a snooty villager sometimes at home haha, which is something i need to work on but i wouldn’t consider myself rude to people i don’t know. i need to warm up to them first before i start talking to them.


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 23, 2021)

I’d definitely be the lazy type


----------



## drowningfairies (Sep 30, 2021)

A mix of Lazy and Normal.
I’m always down for napping and I’m very into simple daily activities.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 11, 2021)

Lazy or uchi for sure.
My boyfriend would be a mix of jock and smug, lol


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2021)

Lazy or Uchi... Probably!
My boyfriend would probably be Smug or Normal lol


----------



## mitfy (Nov 7, 2021)

lazy, lol. maybe a mix of lazy and uchi and a dash of normal bc i mind my own business


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 9, 2021)

Normal I think. I like learning and having quiet time and I am pretty boring to others. Routine makes me happy. I don't like surprises. Plans keep me from feeling stressed.


... I do like having wade of blankets to crawl into and I love cookies and naps are usually nice so could be lazy....
A Messy Normal. 
Personal struggles make it a little muddy.


----------



## Kumori (Nov 9, 2021)

Lazy, maybe uchi.


----------



## imorileo (Nov 10, 2021)

I think I'd definitely be a mix of normal and snooty! I actually see a lot of similarities in the things both Daisy and Pancetti say to me and the things I've said to other people in the past! I actually think its quite funny  ☺


----------



## b100ming (Nov 11, 2021)

Peppy/lazy


----------



## Pepsiii (Nov 11, 2021)

Definitely cranky with a hint of sisterly


----------



## dragonair (Nov 13, 2021)

I feel like I'd be a peppy or sisterly. I've been told that I'm like a big sister sometimes but I'm also v bubbly irl!


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 13, 2021)

Mine would be uchi. I relate to the uchi villagers a lot.


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 13, 2021)

There's no way I'm not a Smug villager. Basically a lazy that can put on an intellectual facade.


----------



## vixened (Nov 14, 2021)

lazy or normal probably


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Avian said:


> Which of the 8 villager personalities do you think you're the most similar to? I'd probably be either Lazy or Uchi. What about you?


uchi for sure


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Jock hands down lol


----------



## shendere (Nov 17, 2021)

I'd be lazy / or normal LOL ;U;


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 18, 2021)

id be uchi tbh or maybe lazy .. ? or cranky buuut i relate to uchi the most


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 18, 2021)

“Normal” is probably one of the last words most people would use to describe me, but it’s the personality type I best fit. Unless my love of arthropods would put me as “lazy” (not that I complain about having fellow bug-friends like Prince, but I don’t get the connection).


----------



## ughrora (Nov 26, 2021)

I think I'd be a mix of Lazy and Normal, with maybe a side of Uchi.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Dec 7, 2021)

Definitely a mix of peppy and lazy.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 7, 2021)

Definitely....normal

I tend to be pretty neutral about most things and get along with most people...I also like cooking and reading and am attempting to learn knitting. Kind of basic now that I think about it, but it is my favorite villager personality, so that's okay!


----------



## islandprincess (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

I also think lazy or uchi for me. Maybe a bit of normal


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

I think I would be a normal cat villager. ^^


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

Snooty Wolf I think- I can be mean sometimes-


----------



## _confused_piplup_ (May 1, 2022)

Normal, I guess. Lazy too, but it's a male character personality in animal crossing lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

I could see myself being any personality except snooty or peppy though I'd most likely be a sisterly, cranky or smug.


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 1, 2022)

Definitely cranky if it could be a female personality haha


----------



## Sunny1234 (May 7, 2022)

Most likely a mix between normal, lazy and cranky, I relate to them the most


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

i'd be lazy, 100%


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 11, 2022)

I think I'd be Lazy, lol. I LOVE the Lazy villagers. Most of my island IS Lazy villagers. I relate to them too much..


----------



## cya (May 12, 2022)

Sisterly for sure.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 12, 2022)

I would probably be a mix of normal and lazy.


----------



## TeaBiskit (May 12, 2022)

I thought I'd be Normal, but then I got Snooty in this quiz (Link to quiz ).


----------



## savvistyles (May 12, 2022)

I think for me personally I’ll probably be like a lazy or snooty villager


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Snooty definitely. I'm definitely not a beauty fanatic but I do like some fashion and.. yeah I identify with them the most.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 26, 2022)

Peppy! Or since I am a boy then Smug! I would probably be similar to both though! I am SUPER hyperactive, want to be famous and loved!


----------



## hithere (Jun 1, 2022)

I relate to Olivia. I also love her and her style. So, Snooty it is.


----------

